# معا لمعرفة صيانة كل الاجهزة الطبيه المستخدمه في المختبرات



## memo_122 (30 أغسطس 2010)

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ والصلاة على افضل خلق الله اجمعين سيدنا محمد المبعوث رحمة للعالمين وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين
الاخوه الاعزاء مهندسين الاجهزة الطبيه التحيه بتحية الاسلام اولها سلام واوسطها بركه واخرها رحمة من الله العلي العظيم .....
في بداية الامر احب ان اطرح لكم فكرة تخصيص هذا الموضوع للاجهزة المخبريه وكيفية صيانتها وتشغيلها ومعرفة الاسس والمقاييس العالميه المعتمده للصيانه وللتصميم المختبرات ولا يخفى عن كثير ما لهذه الاجهزة من فائده عظيمه في المجال الطبي بشكل عام وايضا حساسية هذ الاجهزة للمتغيرات الخارجيه مما يؤدي في كثير من الاحيان الى اظهار قيم ونتائج خاطئه مؤثره على التشخيص السليم للمريض وبذلك نجد ان انه من الضروري فرد مساحه لهذا المجال بشكل مكثف حتى نرتقي جميعا لهذه الامانه التي حملها لنا الله وان نراعيه فيها ...
وعلى ذللك نامل من كل الاعزاء مهندسين المختبرات الطبيه الذين يعملون في هذا التخصص فرد مساحات التعاون البناء والمثمر لكل ابناء الوطن العربي وان لا يبخلو علينا وان يجودو بعلمهم وان لا يبخلو علينا في سبيل التعاون على البر والتقوى ..*..
وارجو من الجميع المشاركه
ودمتم


----------



## ابراهيم الزين (2 سبتمبر 2010)

فعلا نحن محتاجين لمعرفة المزيد عن اجهزه المختيرات،مثل اجهزة outoanalyserالمتطوره


----------



## مهندسة جادة (4 سبتمبر 2010)

وانا أوؤيد الفكرة جداااااااااا


----------



## عباس اللامي (4 سبتمبر 2010)

فكرة جميلة


----------

